# Tech Alphabet’s Legal Chief To Leave Amid Investigation Of Conduct



## MomofThreeBoys (Jan 12, 2020)

https://www.wsj.com/articles/alphabets-legal-chief-to-leave-company-11578690466

This guy is a piece of work. He walks away with $300 million. Male privilege. And yes the mistress was white. Not sure about the wife.

Here is an article from his former mistress:

*Alphabet’s Legal Chief to Leave Amid Investigation of Conduct*
*David Drummond was alleged to have had inappropriate relations with staff at Google *
_





David Drummond in 2013.PHOTO: ANDREW HARRER/BLOOMBERG NEWS

SHARE
_

_







 



 




_
_
By


Sarah E. Needleman and 

Rob Copeland

Updated Jan. 10, 2020 5:34 pm ET
The chief legal officer of Google parent AlphabetInc. is leaving the company amid an investigation into his relationships with employees of the search-engine giant.

David Drummond, 56 years old, said he would retire at the end of the month from Alphabet after nearly 20 years of service, according to a securities filing Friday. In a memo to employees, Mr. Drummond said it is “the right time for me to make way for the next generation of leaders.”

A Google spokeswoman said Mr. Drummond isn’t receiving an exit package from the company.

Since November, Mr. Drummond has sold more than $221 million in Google stock, according to securities filings. He received about $47.3 million in total compensation including stock awards in 2018, company filings show, making him one of Alphabet’s highest-paid executives.

Alphabet has said it was investigating Mr. Drummond’s alleged misconduct.

ADVERTISEMENT
Mr. Drummond’s departure comes a month after the company shuffled its management structure, with co-founders Larry Page and Sergey Brin stepping down from day-to-day responsibilities and making Sundar Pichai chief executive of both Alphabet and Google. 

Mr. Drummond, who joined Google full-time in 2002, has been working on Alphabet’s investments including venture-capital arm GV and private-equity firm CapitalG, as well as legal matters related to the Alphabet structure. During his tenure, he had a hand in negotiating major acquisitions including Motorola Mobility and YouTube.

One year ago, a group of Alphabet shareholders sued several company officers and directors including Mr. Drummond, alleging “active and direct participation in a multi-year scheme to cover up sexual harassment and discrimination at Alphabet,” according to a complaint filed in the San Mateo County Superior Court in California.

The suit, which is pending, accuses Mr. Drummond of concealing an affair with former Google employee Jennifer Blakely. It also claims he had knowledge of pervasive sexual harassment by Google executives and was complicit in failing to disclose the harassment and taking steps to cover it up.

ADVERTISEMENT
Alphabet has declined to comment on the allegations.

Several other Alphabet shareholders have sued the company since January of last year.

In an August post on the blog site Medium, Ms. Blakely said that she began a relationship with Mr. Drummond in 2004 while she worked with him in the company’s legal department and that she had a child with him in 2007. 

Mr. Drummond has had romantic relationships with Google staffers other than Ms. Blakely, according to a person familiar with the matter.

ADVERTISEMENT
“David was well aware that our relationship was in violation of Google’s new policy which went from ‘discouraging’ direct-reporting-line relationships to outright banning them,” she wrote.

In a statement to BuzzFeed last year, Mr. Drummond said that while he was “far from perfect,” he had a “very different view” of Ms. Blakely’s claims. “Her account raises many claims about us and other people, including our son and my former wife,” he said. “As you would expect, there are two sides to all of the conversations and details Jennifer recounts, and I take a very different view about what happened.”

A special committee formed by Alphabet’s board hired law firm Cravath, Swaine & Moore LLP and Abrams & Bayliss LLP last year to investigate how executives at the search giant have handled claims of sexual harassment and other misconduct.

An Alphabet spokeswoman said an initial investigation has been completed and the board committee will continue to engage with the plaintiffs in mediation.

ADVERTISEMENT
Thousands of Google employees world-wide staged walkouts last year to protest the tech giant’s treatment of executives, including Mr. Drummond, accused of pursuing relationships with staff.
_


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jan 12, 2020)

Messy. I don’t recall exit packages being withheld in similar scenarios.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 12, 2020)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/techcr...-leaving-saying-he-has-decided-to-retire/amp/

This fool left had an affair and a son, then left the same woman for another Google staffer, which he married just recently (within the last week).

I don’t think any black woman were harmed, though. I tried to look up his wife, the name Marianne Drummond came up along with a picture. By their stance in the picture, I couldn’t tell if they were married or just related.

I refuse to comprehend the mistress’ anger. She was a “pick me” that had an affair with a married man, had his child, and got ditched. This is not a “me too” issue.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Jan 12, 2020)

What a mess. Drummond is a common Jamaican surname. I wonder if that’s his background.


----------



## prettydarkthing (Jan 12, 2020)

*Please don't quote, thanks!*

She's whining for nothing. The big red flag in the beginning was the fact that he had not divorced from his wife, but was known to be "estranged". He let that be known so women like her would be open to his antics.

He had no intention of leaving his wife any time soon, probably because he didn't want to pay any form of alimony, he probably had a good amount of money because they went public during this time (probably had company stock). I think his wife was either not caring or used to his ways or he was trying to avoid giving half of his money to her (Cali is a community property state).

The only one who has a right to really get on his case publicly is whoever was his actual wife, not a willing side chick who knew he was married and had two pregnancies by him.

There's a point when it's not really a Google issue, because she was no longer an employee and it becomes about his behavior toward her outside of that.

In sum, I don't feel sorry for her, it was obvious what the deal was...we've all heard stories like this a million times (sure he was going to leave his wife for _you_...). I don't appreciate her trying to paint her very consensual relationship with him as a "metoo" issue.

Also, I know he finally left his wife, but it wasn't for her.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Jan 13, 2020)

Google has lost a lot of the mystique. I have always heard the culture was a hot mess, but now the mask has fallen.


----------



## Dellas (Jan 13, 2020)

And Trump is president. Most of these IT mean meet their wives on the job. He just met his mistresses that way. 

A minority man with power and money....lordy....okay.


----------



## Farida (Jan 14, 2020)

Most of these execs have sweetheart deals and golden handshakes in place. Women shouldn’t try it with them, especially when they are married...it’s not worth it. It’s generally not a good idea to date in the workplace.


----------

